# Does Uber have available a list of all your trips from 2019?



## Hornplayer (Jan 17, 2019)

Does Uber have available a list of all your trips from 2019? Sounds like it would be pretty necessary if you want to document your "total miles driven for ridesharing" on your tax form for the $0.58/mile deduction.

Does Lyft?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Yes they both do on their websites.

I wish there was a way to batch download the data.


----------



## Hornplayer (Jan 17, 2019)

Found them! Thank you, Trafficat!

In Uber, they have a list of rides, grouped by week. Lots of dollar figures, including your pay for the distance of each ride, pay for the wait time, etc., but no figures for miles you drove. Any idea if Uber has mile numbers anywhere, for each ride (or each week)?

Lyft has the number of miles for each trip you made... But grouped by DAY. Yeesh, I'd rather not download and copy 365 files, one at a time. I see what you mean.

Do you know if Lyft has any better grouping? Such as by the week (like Uber does), or by month etc.?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

If you use a computer and go to the Uber Partners sight you can see the miles per trip by going to the weekly earnings and then scroll down to daily earnings and click on each day of the week. It will list your trips and basic trip details.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Why don't you guys just use trip log you can pull up day,week,month,year. Much easier than going through Uber.


----------



## Hornplayer (Jan 17, 2019)

islanddriver said:


> Why don't you guys just use trip log you can pull up day,week,month,year. Much easier than going through Uber.


I did, but only from April 2019 thru the end of the year. Gotta find the rest of the info elsewhere. Hence the search.


----------



## Hornplayer (Jan 17, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> If you use a computer and go to the Uber Partners sight you can see the miles per trip by going to the weekly earnings and then scroll down to daily earnings and click on each day of the week. It will list your trips and basic trip details.
> 
> View attachment 415328


Thank you, FLKeys, that's what I need.

Tried to find it for my own account. I found the file for the present week for me, but since I haven't driven Uber for a while it was nothing but $0 figures. And there was no table like you posted above, probably because I gave no rides in any day this year.

And I couldn't find a way to go back to the days and weeks around Jan2019-April2019. Couldn't find a link that looks like a back-arrow or "Previous weeks" or etc. Does yours have a way to go back to previous week(s)?


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

It should be across the top on the earnings page


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Hornplayer said:


> Thank you, FLKeys, that's what I need.
> 
> Tried to find it for my own account. I found the file for the present week for me, but since I haven't driven Uber for a while it was nothing but $0 figures. And there was no table like you posted above, probably because I gave no rides in any day this year.
> 
> And I couldn't find a way to go back to the days and weeks around Jan2019-April2019. Couldn't find a link that looks like a back-arrow or "Previous weeks" or etc. Does yours have a way to go back to previous week(s)?


I can go back as far as when I first started driving. However it seems like Uber is only showing the last 10 rides of the older weeks. Not sure why unless it is a software issue.

I can also go to my very first trip on my phone under See Earnings Activity. It would suck because you have to open each trip to see the mileage but if you need it, its there.


----------

